

On being sane in insane places - altrus
http://ilearn.totton.ac.uk/pluginfile.php/36993/mod_page/content/3/Rosenhan%20paper.pdf

======
altrus
tl, dr; The Rosenhan experiment had eight sane people gain secret admission to
12 different hospitals by claiming to hear voices. Immediately on admission,
they stopped claiming to hear voices, and requested release. Although fellow
patients were quick to accuse participants of 'being sane', journalists, or
professors (on account of their note taking), hospital staff uniformly failed
to recognize their sanity.

~~~
angdis
The corollary "note-to-self" is to avoid doing anything that would land
oneself in a mental institution!

